# Great Night



## hurghadapete (Jul 21, 2009)

We visited PJ's last night (Sunday) to sample the Sunday roast and quiz night
The Sunday roast bought a tear to my eye it was so nice (yum yum) The quiz night was also a good laugh (we say that because we didnt win) we highly recommend a visit at your earliest convienience.
The owners Glenn and Lyndsay will make you more than welcome and it is as close to a real pub as you will get here.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

hurghadapete said:


> We visited PJ's last night (Sunday) to sample the Sunday roast and quiz night
> The Sunday roast bought a tear to my eye it was so nice (yum yum) The quiz night was also a good laugh (we say that because we didnt win) we highly recommend a visit at your earliest convienience.
> The owners Glenn and Lyndsay will make you more than welcome and it is as close to a real pub as you will get here.


Glad that you have had a nice time and heres to many more!

x


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Pete glad you found it alright and had a good time. I knew Lynsay and Glen would give you a warm welcome. When you return ( sure you will ) can you please say hi to Lyndsay for me please x


----------



## hurghadapete (Jul 21, 2009)

queenie40something said:


> Hi Pete glad you found it alright and had a good time. I knew Lynsay and Glen would give you a warm welcome. When you return ( sure you will ) can you please say hi to Lyndsay for me please x


Hi Queenie

Told her you put me on to them and she said she would email you shortly.


----------

